# Lazy Multi Spawn :p



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Its always the spawns that I tend to ignore more that seem to do the best. After an adventure with my last multi male in my line he tended a nest of eggs and I was never sure how many there were they lived in a 2 gal tank till yesterday getting micro worms not very often and surviving off the organisms in the water. No idea how many babies there are they kind of shoot out of the moss and random unless I come by with a camera then they all come out to say hi. Its more then 5 babies lol and less then 30 I see 7 playing tag in a line right now lol. About 1.5 cm long now they moved to a 5 gal yesterday. They are starting to get tiny bits of color mostly red and iridescence some are darker some are still white. 
Parents: Dad feather tail HM male out of a 1fish2fish female and a copper multi from my line . Mom is either a sibling from the same line or a multi steel blue female from Bettas Rule who had been a decoy but escaped and they were done before I know who spawned with who. 
































Baby photos! They swim to fast for me to catch them clearly


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Nice! haha. Meh my one male was lazy and did not make nests. So, I "stole" another bettas nest, added it to his, and spawning happened in half an hour :roll:


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

This male was vicious thats why there were 2 females in there he almost killed one before DX if all goes well this will be his only breeding sense he was the only male from my line from the last spawn :/ 
Update: Babies are freaking cute thats all I have  Also can you vary baby diets when there this small? All I feed now is micro worms, bbs and I dont get along.


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

You can try a bit of finely crushed flake.... mine seem to like it.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

banana worms and decaps are eaten quickly by mine.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Tried the flakes i swear they glared at me and i have always wanted to try decaps.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Still havent gotten my hands on decaps but the petstore swore they would have them in soon... got a few to eat some flakes lazy babies... 
6 more images. I have never had babies like these when ever I get the camera out they swim to the front of the tank. Their super curious of everything  There is one fry that is super shiny and all of them have some dark blue/ black or red on them in all sorts of patterns. Some however are all white still. I am starting to think that the mom was the steel blue one sense I believe she had marble in her genes.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Yeah my baby was very curious too! 1.5 months old he was watching me, following me, etc :lol: It's cute 

Very cute babies!!!


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Thank you
Update: Can babies show marble this early? Lol cause the more color they get the more blotchy it is. One of them even has this white shine on them and sense I know they never had white in my multi's Im certain its the steel blue sense she carries marble.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks to my wonderful significant other I learned that his sibling spawned with him when I wasnt looking right before I added the decoy steel that got out. So I might have half brothers and sisters in one spawn. How weird...


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: well, that worked lol!


----------



## Timberland (Jan 30, 2012)

All the marbles that I have had get all their color then start to turn marble after that. IDK if thats the case all the time but thats what happened w mine! 

Mine dont like flakes but love Kens Micro Crumbles (google it), took them a bit to get used to dry foods but after a couple of days they gobbled it up w no issues. Mine never cared for decaps (when I send your fish I can give you some to see if they will eat it). Ive also tried golden pearls, they will eat them but like other foods better. They do look big enough to try grindal worms (smaller ones), mine LOVE them.

How old are they now? I either missed the spawn date or you didnt post it. lol


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

They were born a week and half after my salamanders. Dont know when that was lol Im so lazy. Love it if you could send some for me to try the pet store just got them in. I will try crumbles little picky eaters.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

haha. My one spawn loved the powdered fry food, another liked the egg yolks, this spawn only wanted live food :roll: it's like having children. lots of children.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Sena Hansler said:


> haha. My one spawn loved the powdered fry food, another liked the egg yolks, this spawn only wanted live food :roll: it's like having children. lots of children.


Amen to that!LOL


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Crazy babies got some pics hopefully someone can explain their molted color look  Sorry for the size and the blurry-ness. Hopefully when they get bigger my camera will know what to focus on. 
Ignore the first baby with the white dorsal thats a yellow salamander thats growing out with these guys


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Multis are doing good but I am nervous for their big move.So far though they have nice spread not bad for pet store fish


----------

